# Easter Herping



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Some sunshine coast herping for easter..

no eggs.. just a rough scaled snake..


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's my Easter Herping - A baby brown (in our garage, so we caught it to relocate) A Copper-tailed skink and some green tree frogs (not pictured).


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice pics.. but the baby brown is actually a Red-Naped Snake, good work on the relocation..


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 4, 2010)

You sure? I've seen heaps of baby browns born in captivity that look EXACTLY like this guy did.


----------



## Slats (Apr 4, 2010)

Jealousy kicked in so i took a few shots form my laundry door.
Excuse the quality, they are at full optical zoom.
I think it is a gilberts as they frequent my yard alot.
please correct me if im wrong.
@lizard jasper - hatchling textilis nuchal bar tends to go the whole way across the head.


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hundred percent.. i'll show you the picute differences..


on the left two Eastern Brown Snake babies.. and right. Red Naped Snake


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmmm, you're right! My bad...I'm off now to correct my uh...fellow trappers and the notes on the pictures.


----------

